# looking for some advice!



## ehenry19 (Aug 6, 2008)

I have a dilemma!! I have 2 bumblebee cichlids and two acei cichlids, the bumbles will not let the acei eat and I'm not sure what to do, I don't want to put extra in the tank and have them get fat and sick because they're just that mean to the acei. They're still young about an inch and a half to two inches. One bumble is a bit larger, should I not have put the two in the same tank? sorry for all the questions at once, I feel like the petsmart really has no clue what they were talking about


----------



## bccromer (Apr 13, 2004)

First what size is the tank? If you don't have at least a 75 gallon then the bumble bee needs to go. They get very large and aggressive. Second is acei and bumble bees shouldn't be kept together anyway because of their extreme difference in aggression.


----------



## ehenry19 (Aug 6, 2008)

thank you very much for the information on the acei and bumble bees, the girl at petsmart said they'd be fine together, now I feel dumb. What can I put in the tank with the aceis? I like them alot, the bumble bees just looked neat... also my tank is 29 gallons, they're still small, the girl said that it'd be fine for a while, but I would definitely need a bigger tank eventually.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Neither species are suitable for your tank size, unfortunately. Acei are more peaceful than crabro, but can get 6-7 inches long, and won't do well confined to such a small space.

Depending on the dimensions of the tank, you might be able to house a small group (very small) of some of the more peaceful species in this tank...

The bumblebee (crabro) will eventually kill the acei in this set up. From what you have right now, you'll probably wind up with only one fish left.


----------



## ehenry19 (Aug 6, 2008)

thank you, I would hate for that to happen, I suppose I should find a new home for them and stick to tetras :-\


----------



## BurgerKing (Jul 1, 2008)

you could get some shellies (lamprologus, neolamprologus) a few could do well in a tank that size. down the road you will need to go bigger with the aceis. If you do upgrade yellow labs, rusties and saulosi can go well with aceis and have great tempers and color.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

What are the dimensions of the tank?


----------

